# Mounting floodlights on church



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

6 shooter said:


> I want to mount some flood lights on a church to light up the cross. The cross sticks is 12 inches thick.
> 
> The cross now is lit from a flood light in the ground. Always gets broke off from the lawn mower.
> 
> ...


Fire the lawnmower. Mount them on a sonotube about a foot out of the ground, he won't mow over that. Install lights behind the cross.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

wendon said:


> Fire the lawnmower. Mount them on a sonotube about a foot out of the ground, he won't mow over that. Install lights behind the cross.


The sonotube is the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Black Dog said:


> The sonotube is the way to go:thumbsup:


Do you have any pictures of past projects that you did you could share.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

I AGREE!!! Blast it from the ground and backlighting the cross would be nice also. If you take that approach from the top you run the risk of having shadows and it's more of a challenge to get the effect you are looking for. That's just my two cents 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

LED lights in back of the cross. Then use your tax exempt form to stock up your shop for the next year or so.


----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Now they want the color changing lights to light the cross. Where you can change light pattern with your phone.

Now I have to figure out how to wire those?


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

6 shooter said:


> Now they want the color changing lights to light the cross. Where you can change light pattern with your phone.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to wire those?


Not sure what dimensions you are working with, or how set they are on being able to control it remotely, but this kit is cheap and allows color changing. Haven't used it myself, but I would think any setup to meet your requirements will be straightforward DC wiring, with all the magic happening in the controller box you wire to mains power.


----------



## shnorse1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Homedepot has flood bulbs that can be controlled from your phone working on wi-fi. Pretty sure they have different colors also, but they're $$$.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

shnorse1 said:


> Homedepot has flood bulbs that can be controlled from your phone working on wi-fi. Pretty sure they have different colors also, but they're $$$.







Cost is not important , the church will want it done for nothing anyway ! :whistling2:


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Cost is not important , the church will want it done for nothing anyway ! :whistling2:


and then want 10% on Sunday morning.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

johnnyontheside said:


> and then want 10% on Sunday morning.




That is what I prefer to give 10% of Nothing ! :jester:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Cost is not important , the church will want it done for nothing anyway ! :whistling2:


If you're crazy enough to do the job knowing you won't get paid, you deserve to not get paid. Second time is your fault. Believe me, I've learned that it's best to have someone outside of your church do the work on the church's equipment. They usually get paid without a complaint.


----------

